

Selling a Good Reputation on eBay - CrazedGeek
http://cgi.ebay.com/Picture-tree-100-Positive-FB-PF-buyer-ASAP-/180672912258?pt=Art_Photo_Images&hash=item2a10f1db82#ht_500wt_898

======
zengr
That will be taken down in no time. It's illegal as per eBay policies.

